# Deistertour



## Deistersause (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Hat jemand von euch Lust ne schön stramme Deistertour mitzumachen?? Ich kenn leider nur einige Trails, aber wenn sich ein paar zusammentun, kann ja jeder sein Lieblingstrail mit einbringen. Im Forum konnte man ja schon einmal eine Tour "mitverfolgen".
Termin & Strecke: macht Vorschläge...
Ich bin eher Bike-Newbie und würd mich freuen, wenn mir jemand was zeigen könnte, der es drauf hat.
Also postet mal was das Zeug hält.


----------



## Pan (15. Juni 2003)

Na, drauf hab´ ich´s  ja nicht so...ab er nen paar Trails könnt ich Dir schon noch zeigen...wann willste denn los?

PS.: Treffpunkt Kreuzbuche würd ich mal sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (16. Juni 2003)

@Deistersause: Du hast eine PM. Treffpunkt Kreuzbuche ist ok
@Pan: Ups, Du trainierst heimlich ?


----------



## Rabbit (16. Juni 2003)

Schade, die nächsten zwei Wochenenden sind bereits ausgebucht, da werde ich meinem Zwerg das Biken ohne Stützräder beibringen wollen 

@PAN: Jetzt wird's aber auch Zeit mit dem Training, noch genau einen Monat


----------



## foxi (16. Juni 2003)

Ich könnte am Sonntag den 29.6 - können wir ja nochma drüber streiten
Härtetest ?


----------



## Hitzi (16. Juni 2003)

Hallöchen,

biken im Deister - Da mache ich mir frei - Wann geht es los???

Aber vorsicht - bin gerade in Marathon Laune  

Willingen - mittlere Runde - 99 Km - 6:02  - Sach ich nur !!!! 


Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Hattrick (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *Ich könnte am Sonntag den 29.6 - können wir ja nochma drüber streiten
> Härtetest ? *



Termin müßte passen -  wer ist dabei, ca 11:00 Uhr ab Deister Park Platz Feggendorf ? (besser für die Anreise)


----------



## Hitzi (17. Juni 2003)

Bin am 29.06. mit dabei !!!!

ich wäre aber dafür einene weiteren Termin einzubauen. Wie wäre es mit dem 22.06. ab 13.00 Uhr??

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Pan (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> *Aber vorsicht - bin gerade in Marathon Laune
> 
> Willingen - mittlere Runde - 99 Km - 6:02  - Sach ich nur !!!!
> *



Keine Angst, Hitzi!!

Wir fahren *mit* Freunden..... nicht gegen sie!! 

29.06.!

22.06.?  Mal sehen was der Bau hergibt...


----------



## Pan (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *Härtetest ? *




*N E I N ! ! * 


...na ja, schaun mer mal...


----------



## Hattrick (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> *
> ich wäre aber dafür einene weiteren Termin einzubauen. Wie wäre es mit dem 22.06. ab 13.00 Uhr??
> 
> Hitzi *



DEN Sonntag kann ich zu 99% nicht, den letzten Funken Hoffnung soll man ja nicht aufgeben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *Ich könnte am Sonntag den 29.6 *


Ich werde versuchen den Termin einzurichten und Gregor mitzuschleppen!


> *Härtetest ? *


definitively YES 
(Pan Du Weichei)


----------



## gage_ (18. Juni 2003)

Grundsaetzlich sehr gerne mal wieder Deister, wobei wir am 01.07.2003 unser neues Buero beziehen, so dass die Moeglichkeit besteht dass es evtl. nicht klappt. Ich gebe nochmal Bescheid.

Rabbit .. es heisst "definitely"


----------



## Deistersause (18. Juni 2003)

Na super das freut mich ja, dass sich so viele Leute gleich gemeldet haben!
Ich würd sagen als Termin ist der 29. 6. optimal. Nicht zu kurzfristig, da können sich dann noch andere melden.
Aber bitte nicht erschrecken, bin 16, knapp 17. Ich schätze mal, dass ihr im Schnitt 10 Jahre älter seid. Muss ja nicht heißen, dass ich langsamer bin. Mein Bike ist im Moment auch nicht das tollste...
Treffpunkt:Nordmannsturm oder Kreuzbuche oder wo anders, Hauptsache in dieser Gegend, mir egal...


----------



## Buddy (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Deistersause _
> *Ich schätze mal, dass ihr im Schnitt 10 Jahre älter seid.*



Tippe eher auf 20 

Wird das jetzt eher ne etwas schnellere Tour oder artet es zu einem Marathon aus... ?


----------



## Deistersause (18. Juni 2003)

Wie wärs mit schnell UND Marathon?


----------



## gage_ (18. Juni 2003)

Buddy .. wenn Du auch mitkommst, sind die 10 vielleicht haltbar 

Den bisherigen Meldungen (abgesehen von Hitzi) nach ist "ausarten zum Marathon" wohl etwas hoch gegriffen ...


Der Deister ist fuer reine Feldwegaktionen auch eigentlich zu schade, aber wenn Pan die Fuehrung uebernimmt, hab ich keine Bedenken 

DAS z.B. war sowohl anstrengend als auch interessant, und auf jeden Fall eine Wiederholung wert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *Rabbit .. es heisst "definitely"  *


Das kommt drauf an! Auf LEO bekommt man folgende Übersetzung geliefert: Übersetzung 



> _Original geschrieben von Deistersause _
> *Ich schätze mal, dass ihr im Schnitt 10 Jahre älter seid*


Da Falle ich mit meinen 38 wohl ein wenig aus dem Schnitt  
Das ist aber kein Problem, bisher sind wir schon immer gemeinsam losgefahren und auch wieder gemeinsam angekommen 
Also laß dich von unserem hohen Durchschnittsalter bloß nicht abschrecken, ein wenig junges Gemüse  kann unserem "Haufen" nur zuträglich sein 

Gruß an den Deister,
Harry


----------



## Gerrit (18. Juni 2003)

Mist - lecker Deister...genau vor den Klausuren....  Kann leider überhaupt gar nicht, da ich meinen Vorsatz "diesmal wirklich rechtzeitig" zu lernen, mal wieder nicht soooo ganz verwirklicht habe  

Egal - ab Mitte Juli kann ich auch wieder auf's bike

cheers
gerrit.


----------



## Deisterraupe (18. Juni 2003)

Hey!

supi idee das mit der tour!
mal schaun mein bike is grad schrott aber brings morgen weg müsste also am 29.6 wieder ganz sein!
bin auch für die kreuzbuche!

Raupe


----------



## Hattrick (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Deisterraupe _
> *Hey!
> 
> bin auch für die kreuzbuche!
> ...



29.6.03 Start 11:00 Uhr ab DPP Feggendorf, dann müßten wir gegen 11:30 (über Schraubeweg) dort sein. 
Oder wir fahren  den "Stollen" hoch  , dann geht es evtl. etwas schneller


----------



## Pan (18. Juni 2003)

So, dann bringen wir mal ein bischen Struktur in die ganze Chose:

1. Außer mir will ja wohl offensichtlich niemand ne Luller-Tour, sondern bevorzugt lieber "Männerwege" - ok!!!

2. Termin ist der 29.06., Startzeit: 11:00 Uhr

3. Ein paar Muschelschubser wollen evtl. auch kommen, also verschiebt sich der Start um ca. eine Stunde.  

4. Wir fahren die "Heavy Trails" ((Hattrick Achtung: Wasserflasche fest verstauen und Knöchel präventiv bandagieren!!!  )

5. Für diese Tour wäre idealer Startpunkt der Parkplatz am Nienstedter Pass

6. Was erwartet uns: 60km/1500hm und jede Menge Trails...na so ungefähr...


----------



## Pan (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *Mist - lecker Deister...genau vor den Klausuren....  Kann leider überhaupt gar nicht, da ich meinen Vorsatz "diesmal wirklich rechtzeitig" zu lernen, mal wieder nicht soooo ganz verwirklicht habe
> 
> Egal - ab Mitte Juli kann ich auch wieder auf's bike
> ...



Zwischendurch mal *leben* kann aber auch nicht schaden...egal...it`s your own decision...würd´ aber liebend gerne mal wieder nen *Brody Sovereign* vor mir aufm Trail sehen...und den dazugehörigen Biker beim Bier hinterher mal wieder näher kennenlernen...


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *4. Wir fahren die "Heavy Trails" ((Hattrick Achtung: Wasserflasche fest verstauen und Knöchel präventiv bandagieren!!!  )*


 Nun kann Gregor eigentlich nicht mehr NEIN sagen 

Anfang nächster Woche werde auch ich definitv wissen, ob ich mitkommen kann!

cu,
Harry


----------



## Buddy (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *So, dann bringen wir mal ein bischen Struktur in die ganze Chose:
> 
> 1. Außer mir will ja wohl offensichtlich niemand ne Luller-Tour, sondern bevorzugt lieber "Männerwege" - ok!!!
> ...



Damit bin ich raus


----------



## yo gomez (19. Juni 2003)

Schade, schade!
Ich würde ja auch gerne mitkommen und ein paar mehr von Euch und den Deister endlich mal kennelernen, aber leider werde ich da schon am Bodensee weilen...   
Vielleicht (sicher) klappts ein anderes Mal!
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!


----------



## gage_ (19. Juni 2003)

Das klingt ja alles seeehr gut 



> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Anfang nächster Woche werde auch ich definitv wissen, ob ich mitkommen kann!*



Vorausgesetzt diese Herausfindung kommt zu einem positiven Ergebnis, werde ich definitiv alles dran setzen, dass es bei mir auch klappt.

Buddy .. man waechst mit seinen Aufgaben 

_(Will sagen, ueberleg Dir das nochmal. Ist eine zwar eine anspruchsvolle, aber schoene Tour die nicht alle Tage stattfindet)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *Buddy .. man waechst mit seinen Aufgaben
> 
> (Will sagen, ueberleg Dir das nochmal. Ist eine zwar eine anspruchsvolle, aber schoene Tour die nicht alle Tage stattfindet) *



Wirst schon recht haben, aber ich glaube bei 1500hm kannst Du mich danach in die Tonne treten   Ich war bei 700hm schon fertig...

Naja, mal sehen. Ist eigentlich für den 22.06. schon was angedacht ?


----------



## Deistersause (19. Juni 2003)

OK, mal zusammengefasst:
Zur Auswahl stehen als Startpunkt
1. Kreuzbuche
2. Nordmannsturm (mein Favorit)
3. Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass

Zeit:
1. 11:00 (stimme hierfür)
2. 12:00

Also stimmt ab!


----------



## gage_ (19. Juni 2003)

Unter der Voraussetzung dass Rabbit und ich dabei sind:

12 Uhr, Nienstedter Pass


----------



## Hattrick (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *
> 
> Damit bin ich raus   *



kneifen gilt nicht, ist schlimmer an als es sich anhört  Spaß beiseite: ist wirklich nicht so heftig, wir haben Zeit, an  Abbiegungen wird bestimmt  gewartet und machen evtl.  einige Pausen

@PAN: Wollen wir den abend vorher bowlen gehen 

@Deistersause: Treffpunkt Nienstädter Pass ist bei DER Tour ideal. Laß Dich vom Nordmannsturm gerade (die E1  ) runterrollen.

Ich schlage 11:00 Uhr vor, wohlwissend daß sich "Roger Rabbit" um ca 40 min verspäten wird, könnte der Tourbeginn gegen 12:00 Uhr erfolgen.


----------



## Gerrit (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> ...würd´ aber liebend gerne mal wieder nen Brody Sovereign vor mir aufm Trail sehen...
> *



Hab echt Bock - aber das Sovereign kriegt bald Unterstützung - das Herz davon lauert schon auf dem PC-Schrank   
Sollte sich wider Erwarten ein mächtiger Lernfortschritt einstellen, kommt der rasende Eiswagen auch....  



> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> und den dazugehörigen Biker beim Bier hinterher mal wieder näher kennenlernen... *



Wat? Wie kannst du sone Figur vergessen? Pass nur auf, dass der dir nich gröber die Hütte zerfeiert   


cheers,
gerrit


----------



## Hitzi (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Keine Angst, Hitzi!!
> ...



Hehehe......

Ich fahre auch gerne MIT und manchmal GEGEN sie..... Beides macht Spaß !  

Am 29.06. würde ich gerne MIT euch  fahren - ABER ich wurde übergeredet an einem Marathon in Clausthal-Zellerfeld teilzunehmen. Da will ein Freund wieder GEGEN mich fahren     

und verlieren  

22.06. klappt bei mir auch nicht mehr  

Aber am 21.06. kurzfristig - Wer hat interesse??

@Deistersause - a. Glück gehabt   b. Danke für die Blumen --- 10 Jahre   Schön !


Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Straik (20. Juni 2003)

Moin zusammen, 
am 29. wäre ich dann auch gerne dabei. Nach Willingen hab ich zwar ein paar Tage gebraucht, um mich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden zu können, jemals wieder aufs Bike zu steigen, aber dem guten alten Daasta zuliebe ....

Einen Versuch ist es wert


----------



## Hattrick (21. Juni 2003)

Ich habe die geplante Tour unter Last-Minute-Biking zusammengefaßt.

Teilnehmer bitte eintragen.


----------



## Pan (21. Juni 2003)

[geheimniskrämermodus on]
Werde die Route allerdings etwas modifizieren...   
[geheimniskrämermodus off]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (21. Juni 2003)

.. laenger, hoeher, anspruchsvoller? 

Wir fiebern dem Unbekannten entgegen


----------



## Deistersause (24. Juni 2003)

Ich bin ziemlich sauer. Mein geliebtes Bike wurde gestohlen.
Ich würd euch gern die Einzelheiten erzählen, das würde aber hier die Textbox sprengen.
Das heißt: Ich hab den Rahmen wieder zurück. Jemand hat ihn gefunden. Sattel+gefederte Sattelstütze weg, Laufräder+grade neue Conti Explorer weg, Kasette natürlich auch.
Deswegen kann ich am SO nicht mitkommen.
Allein deswegen bin schon recht traurig, aber ich brauche mein Bike vorallem für meinen Kanu&Bike-Urlaub in Frankreich, Cevennen. Ich bin halt Schüler und hab nicht die Mittel, mir sofort was neues zu kaufen.
Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht alte, gut erhaltene Laufräder ("MTB-fähig"), die er mir günstig verkaufen könnte??


----------



## Giant69 (24. Juni 2003)

Moin!
So. 1100 am Pass bin ich dabei,bring wohl auch Foxi mit.
Ganz gut, mal ein paar von uns live kennenzulernen.
Letzten So. waren wir auch im Deister,haben die Northshoredinger inspiziert bzw. befahren,und noch andere geile DH´s gefunden,wirklich ergiebig der Deister,obwohl ich schon seit 12 Jahren da rumtob, findet sich immer wieder was neues.Das Bikematerial ist ja auch derber geworden,
Gruss,   Jan


----------



## Rabbit (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Giant69 _
> *Moin!
> So. 1100 am Pass bin ich dabei ...*


Achtung!!!!!!!!!!!! *12:00 Uhr* (siehe LMB) !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deistersause (24. Juni 2003)

Genial!
Ich bin selbst ein paar Hinweisen nachgegangen (die Bullerei war zu langsam/blöd) von Leuten, die mein Bike unterwegs gesehen haben, und: Ich hab meine Laufräder wieder! Strafanzeige läuft schon!! Ich kann also mitkommen.


----------



## STEF1 (26. Juni 2003)

Komme auch mit (trotz der "Männerwege", oder gerade wegen...)
STEFFI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (26. Juni 2003)

...  ich bin auch dabei!!!  

Endlich wieder Deister und endlich (nach der Wettervorhersage) auch die Heavy Trails!!!  Gut, dass meine blau-weiß-rote (Schleswig-Holstein-Farben...   ) Spaßmaschine mittlerweile komplett einsatzbereit ist...  

Bis denne dann...

Meik.


----------



## Th.S16 (26. Juni 2003)

Ahoi !
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Startpunkt finde ???
Komme die A7 aus Richtung Norden angekachelt.


----------



## Rabbit (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Th.S16 _
> *Ahoi !
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Startpunkt finde ???
> Komme die A7 aus Richtung Norden angekachelt. *


Vielleicht hilft ja DAS und DAS 

Wir werden wohl die Ausfahrt Lauenau nehmen und dann über Nienstedt zum Pass hochfahren. Sicher ist auch eine Anreise über die nördliche Seite des Deisters, also Barsinghausen möglich, aber da kenne ich mich nicht so aus.

Vielleicht kann ja noch mal einer der Locals die einfachste Anreise für uns Nordlichter hier kurz posten!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Pan (26. Juni 2003)

von A7 bei "Hannover Nord" über A327(?) (Ri Flughafen/Langenhagen/Dortmund) auf A2
A2 Ri DORTMUND
BAB-Ausfahrt LAUENAU
hier rechts auf Umgehungsstraße Ri HAMELN/SPRINGE (ca. 3km)
jetzt inks ab Ri MESSENKAMP/NIENSTEDT/Barsinghausen
nach 50m rechts ab Ri NIENSTEDT/BARSINGHAUSEN
jetzt immer der Hauptstraße bergauf folgen (in Nienstedt nochmal li Ri Barsinghausen), bis bei HM 270 üNN rechter Hand der Pass-Parkplatz erreicht ist... 

Cyaa!!


----------



## Pan (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> [BEndlich wieder Deister und endlich (nach der Wettervorhersage) auch die Heavy Trails [/B]



...Grenzweg kennste ja noch nicht- letztes Mal mußten wir leider abbrechen. :Heul:   

Und das jetzt bei trockenem Boden!!!

Freu'  Dich drauf...*Du* wirst IHN lieben...


----------



## Th.S16 (26. Juni 2003)

Tach !
Danke für die ausführliche Wegbeschreibung.
Da kann ja eigentlich nix mehr schiefgehen.
Die hiesigen Trails scheinen es ja in sich zu haben......
Leider kann ich noch nicht 100%ig zusagen, werde aber nix
unversucht lassen.....

Bis dann !


----------



## Rabbit (28. Juni 2003)

@All: Hattrick hat mich gebeten auf diesem Wege mitzuteilen, daß er seit der Umstellung der IBC auf einen neuen Server in den vergangenen Tagen immer noch nicht in der Lage ist auf die Seite zuzugreifen. Somit kann er auch keine PM's lesen/beantworten!
Tja, da ist die Teledoof (T-Online) wohl mal wieder am langsamsten 

Wer noch Fragen bzgl. der Tour hat bitte über die E-Mail-Funktion hier im Forum mit Hattrick Kontakt aufnehmen oder eben über mich 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Deistersause (29. Juni 2003)

So, wieder zu Hause, grad zurückgekehrt.
War das nicht geil??!?
Ich hab jedenfalls meine Beine nicht mehr gespürt, als ich vom Bike abgestiegen bin. War doch ganz schön knackig.
Ich hoffe doch, dass wir das nochmal wiederholen werden, ODER?? (Wenn ich 'nen Helm hab..)


----------



## Buddy (29. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Deistersause _
> *(Wenn ich 'nen Helm hab..) *



Nanana  Doch net etwa ohne Helm gefahren ?! Tzz...

Dann warte ich jetzt mal voller Neugier auf den ausführlichen Tourbericht 

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Pan (29. Juni 2003)

...dazu bin ich einfach zu platt.

Nur so viel:

-38km/1050Hm - Buddy, des hätst auch noch geschafft... 

Dabei unter anderem die auf meiner Skala vier Top-Spots an Deister-Trails von 5 runtergezählt und in dieser Reihenfolge gefahren:

5. Nordmannsturm-Trail
4. Frankweg (mit Bombenkrater - Video von Gage's Trip stellt Rabbit hoffentlich rein  ) )
3. Grenzweg (super abgetrocknet und so voll fahrbar-endgeil!!)
2. Grab-Weg (danke hier noch mal an die beiden freundlichen Biker am Annaturm!!!)

...meine Top-Number-One haben wir leider nicht mehr geschafft (zeitlich)..zeig ich Euch ein ander mal...

Besonderes Lob von mir an Deistersause und Kumpel - der Nachwuchs lebt! Sowohl bergauf als auch bergab. Und das in einem Fall totaly non-suspensioned. Respekt euch beiden!

Hoffe, wir "alten Säcke" haben euch nicht völlig unterfordert - ansonsten: Gerne wieder!!!  

Und näxtes mal klappts dann auch mit dem Helm, gelle??!! 

PS: Ich hab noch ein Fahradschloß in meinem Auto gefunden...UPS, TNT oder DHL???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (29. Juni 2003)

Ein paar Tourdaten, ich mußte wg. Termin den letzten Trail auslassen. 
Fette Tour, Ausfälle: keine 
Pannen: wenige (kein Plattfuß, oder ?) Tracers Vorderrad dürfte allerdings das Zeitliche gesegnet haben. Fotos kommen später.
@Pan: stimmt - Der Grenzweg ist bei dem Wetter durchrocken -Wahnsinn.


----------



## Martinbaby (29. Juni 2003)

Buddy!

Hast Du etwa doch gekniffen, ich denke Du wolltest mit ???

Oder etwa doch Respekt gehabt?


----------



## Buddy (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *Buddy!
> 
> Hast Du etwa doch gekniffen, ich denke Du wolltest mit ???
> ...



tzz "gekniffen"  

Ich war mir nicht sicher, da ich die letzte Zeit öfters Probleme mit meinem Knie hatte. In den HaBe kann man sich dann absetzen und nach Hause fahren. Aber was hätte ich im Deister machen sollen... ? Naja, nächstes Mal bin ich bestimmt auch dabei 

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *4. Frankweg (mit Bombenkrater - Video von Gage's Trip stellt Rabbit hoffentlich rein  ) )
> *


Einen ausführlichen Tourbericht schaffe ich jetzt auch gerade nicht aber die Fotos und Videos habe ich heute morgen noch auf CD gebrannt und Meik mitgegeben. Dieser bot sich an die "endgeilen" Fotos noch heute in die Galerie zu stellen und die Videos auf seinen Webspace hochzuladen und den Link hier zu posten.
BTW: Es ist nicht nur ein Video von gage_'s "Kratersturz" dabei sondern auch diverse Videos aus der Halfpipe 


> *
> 3. Grenzweg (super abgetrocknet und so voll fahrbar-endgeil!!)
> 2. Grab-Weg (danke hier noch mal an die beiden freundlichen Biker am Annaturm!!!)
> *


Wie sagte doch Jan (Giant69) noch so trefflich?!
_Kann mir mal jemand das Grinsen auf dem Gesicht operativ entfernen?_      

Ich muß da dieses Jahr unbedingt nochmal hin wenn's trocken ist! 

Freut euch schon auf die PICs!!!!


----------



## Deisterraupe (30. Juni 2003)

Ja ich denke mal, das wir das nächstemal auch wieder da bei sind!
das tempo war auch gut erträglich! *g*
und spaß hats auch gut gemacht!
ja!
und des schloss gehört glaub ich zu mir! *lol*

naja
und bis zum nächsten mal is auch ein helm am start!
muss einfacht!


----------



## Buddy (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Freut euch schon auf die PICs!!!! *



Na und wie 

und auch auf die Fotos (und das "Staubvideo") von Samstag...


----------



## Gerrit (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> 
> Ich muß da dieses Jahr unbedingt nochmal hin wenn's trocken ist!
> ...



Ja, ich möchte auch verschärft um einen Zweittermin bitten.
Von mir aus können wir da auch hin, wenn's nicht so ganz trocken ist  

Denke mal, ihr hattet SO RICHTIG Spass....

greez
gerrit


----------



## gage_ (30. Juni 2003)

... *WIEDERHOLUNG!* 

Und zwar am besten, wenn's noch trocken ist ... vielleicht im September? 

Da wuerde ich glatt ein paar Protektoren mitnehmen, an ein paar Stellen koennte man wohl ganz nett was reissen, meine Hemmschwelle sinkt jedesmal. Das Grab ist machbar, stelle ich mal ganz unvorsichtig in den Raum 

Einmal im Jahr ist fuer diese Tour auf jeden Fall nicht genug, fuer maximalen Genuss man da oefter fahren 

Mein Favoriten diesesmal:

*Die Rinne* _*schwing..schwing..schwing*_ 

*Der Krater* .. Adrenalin und mehrfache Erdbeschleunigung 

*Der Ueberraschungs-Trail* ... ich kann's kaum erwarten ein zweites Mal da zu fahren, da ist noch viel Potential drin 

War ein ganz einwandfreier Sonntag, schoen wieder ein paar Leute aus dem Forum kennengelernt zu haben, _>>> PERFEKTE TOUR <<<_


----------



## Straik (30. Juni 2003)

Jou, eine Super Tour wars. 
Mein Favorit für gestern ist die Betonbrücke am Nordmannstrail. Das hat mich schon Überwindung gekostet.

Ein Tag mit lauter netten Leuten. Trotz der großen Leistungsunterschiede habe ich keinen Moment das Gefühl gehabt, jemandem im Weg zu stehen.  

Jederzeit wieder.
Bis denne,
Torsten

Es ist doch immer wieder schön, seine Grenzen aufgezeigt zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (30. Juni 2003)

Hier!! 

sind nicht viele und der Grenzweg fehlt...

...aber gestern hatte ich keine Lust anzuhalten und Fotos zu schießen...

...ich *mußte* einfach durchfahren!!


----------



## Thol (30. Juni 2003)

...*SSSSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPEEERRRRR*

mehr kann einfach ich dazu nicht sagen. Es war ein toller Sonntag 

Pan's Defintion "endgeil", Giant69's "Dauergrinsen", die klasse Fotos und Videos sagen wirklich alles    !!!

Danke von meiner Seite an den Local Guide und natürlich auch an das muschelschubsenden Oberorganisationskarnickel   

Ich schliesse mich sofort gage_'s Schrei nach Wiederholung an. Gerne wieder.


...hier gibt's noch einen Teil der Strecke zusehen

Leider bin ich, nachdem Ausschalten am Parkplatz,  wohl aus versehen beim Verstauen gegen den Power Schalter gekommen und habe so unsere Heimfahrt aufgezeichnet (sehr interessant  ). 
Dadurch ist leider der erste Teil verloren gegangen. SORRY  . 
Der lila Trail ist der Weg bis zum Annaturm und der rote ab dem Annaturm.

Grüsse aus LG
Olaf


----------



## STEF1 (30. Juni 2003)

Hat auch mir super viel Spass gemacht, war ein richtig toller Tag und auch ich bin fuer baldige Wiederholung! Danke nochmal an die Organisatoren. STEFFI


----------



## Tracer (30. Juni 2003)

SUPER.............................., FANTASTICO,....................EXELENTE,....
.........INCREIBLE..............., lo MAXIMO!!!!!!!!!!!!
Einer meiner besten Touren  oder Single Trails fahrt oder Dowhill.......... weiss nicht wie ich das nennen soll........... es war einfach Super!!!!!!!!!!

Bin aber ziemlich lediert am Oberschenkel.......... heute bei der Arbeit fragten mich meine Kollegen..........., wer der Patient sei, der der behandelte oder der der auf der Liege lag!!!!
 

Vielen Dank für die Tour und die ganze Mühe!!!
Gruss
W.S.


----------



## Martinbaby (30. Juni 2003)

Alle Achtung, Steffi! Daß Du da mitgefahren bist, wäre das denn auch etwas für Martinbaby? Warst Du einsam am Ende des Feldes, oder hast Du diesmal des Feld angeführt? Wurde ja viel gemunkelt, daß es doch eine heftige Tour sein sollte. Aber Lust bekommt man schon, wenn man das alles so liest...

Vielleicht sind es ja so viele Teilnehmer beim nächsten Mal, daß wir zwei "Leistungsgruppen" machen müssen. Dann fahre ich bei den "Gemütlichen" mit...


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (30. Juni 2003)

super, super..........

kaum in Worte fassbar......

wenn ich bedenke, dass ich morgens vor der Abreise, schwächeln wollte, könnte ich mich für den Gedanken einfach nur Ohrfeigen!
Gott sei Dank, siegte dann das schlechte Gewissen gegenüber Steffi, denn schließlich hatte ich sie am Abend vorher überredet.

es lohnt sich immer wieder und Bedarf "for sure" 100% einer Wiederholung  

heute in der Firma, hatte ich nur ein Grinsen im Gesicht, wahrscheinlich die Nachwirkung an die geniale Erinnerung......

und wenn man bedenkt, Dank genialem Wetter, alles fahrbar, und mit meinem genialen Bike , konnte ich den "Männerwegen" standhalten.... 

und vor allen Dingen, nette Leute anzutreffen und Neue kennenzulernen.....

und meinen Respekt an die Youngsters, könnt ruhig wieder dabei sein, vielleicht lernt man noch von Euch........

Danke nochmals Pan und Harry für die schönen Bilder und Erinnerungen.......

bis demnächst
IGD

PS: ich glaube, ich muss mein Bild bald abändern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant69 (30. Juni 2003)

Moin!
Ja ,heute noch immer Dauergrinsen u. vergrellte Buddies, die nächstes mal bestimmt dabei sind!
Die Fotos sind auch super,ich muss schon wieder Grinsen,naturbreit nennt man sowas ....
Wir werden wohl am So.13  wieder hin,ich muss meinen Jungs das unbedingt zeigen.
Das war das Geilste ,was ich in Deutschland so im Wald gefahren bin,
Gruss,   Jan


----------



## Pan (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Straik _
> *...habe ich keinen Moment das Gefühl gehabt, jemandem im Weg zu stehen.
> *



...denke ich, ein schöneres Kompliment hättest Du *uns* nicht machen können. Thanks a lot!!! 


PS: Tour-Dialog des Tages (am letzten Anstieg):

"Hey Guide, *fingerschnippundselbigenheb*, hier kenn ich mich wieder aus!!*stolzundhoffnungimblick*Recht gehts zum Paß!!!"

"Stümmt!!! ....

...Aber wir fahrn geradeaus!!!"     

Hihihihi...sorry...aber konnt die ganze Nacht kaum schlafen....


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Iron-Gun-D _
> *
> PS: ich glaube, ich muss mein Bild bald abändern! *


Aber dringend  

Wenn ich mich da noch an die "alberne" Treppe vor ca. 1,5 Jahren in Geesthacht erinnere


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *"Stümmt!!! ....
> 
> ...Aber wir fahrn geradeaus!!!"
> *


Hahaha  ... und ich hab's immer noch in den Ohren ... "auch auf dem anderen Weg geht es später noch hoch!"
Wenn ich mir jetzt mal so die Höhenlinien anschaue war das doch glatt 'ne "Verarsche"  
(Habe "meinen" Wegvorschlag mal blau eingezeichnet)


----------



## Pan (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *Vielleicht sind es ja so viele Teilnehmer beim nächsten Mal, daß wir zwei "Leistungsgruppen" machen müssen. Dann fahre ich bei den "Gemütlichen" mit... *




Vergiß es!!! Und zwar ganz schnell!!! 

Wir starten zusammen und wir "finishen" zusammen...*immer!!!*

...nur Mut, wir beißen nicht!!


----------



## Pan (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Giant69 _
> *Wir werden wohl am So.13  wieder hin *



Uhrzeit??? Ort??? Bin dabei!!!


----------



## Pan (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *Ja, ich möchte auch verschärft um einen Zweittermin bitten.
> *



...wann wär's dem Studentenpack denn mal bequem??? 


September???
Sa. den sechsten oder dreizehnten???

Stehe bei Fuß!!


----------



## Pan (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *...war das doch glatt 'ne "Verarsche"
> *




...wie lange kennen und schätzen wir uns jetzt schon????   

PS: Cyaa in Tirol, mein Alpen-Guide!! Freu' mich schon!!!!


----------



## Martinbaby (1. Juli 2003)

schnell her mit dem neuen Termin  -  ich muß mit !!!


----------



## Gerrit (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> ...wann wär's dem Studentenpack denn mal bequem???
> ...




nanana....also bitte...mal nicht so abwertend hier  

Pass auf: 

-Die nächsten zwei Wochen schreibe ich je 2 buw. 3 Klausuren (damit aus dem Studentenpack auch irgendwann mal was wird)

- Am WE 12-14.07 bin ich auf Kanutour (format C: nach den Klausuren  )

Danach werde ich ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste einen anstehenden Deistertermin wahrnehmen  


ersma
gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (1. Juli 2003)

Ihr wisst aber, dass das nächste Mal ALLE Teilnehmer den freien Fall in den Bombenkrater mitmachen müssen?    

Aber hier zum Üben ein kleines Daumenkino, wie's richtig gemacht wird...   Gage_ in Action:


----------



## STEF1 (1. Juli 2003)

> Alle Achtung, Steffi! Daß Du da mitgefahren bist, wäre das denn auch etwas für Martinbaby? Warst Du einsam am Ende des Feldes, oder hast Du diesmal des Feld angeführt?



War zwar am Ende des Feldes, aber dank der netten Truppe nicht einsam....War technisch allerdings wirklich schwierig und soviel wie dort bin ich schon lange nicht mehr abgestiegen... Dennoch, super viel Spass gehabt und mich schreckt seit den überstandenen Harztouren sowieso so schnell nichts mehr ab....Also Martinbaby, das nächste Mal auch einfach mitkommen und ausprobieren....
STEFFI


----------



## Rabbit (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Giant69 _
> *Wir werden wohl am So.13  wieder hin,ich muss meinen Jungs das unbedingt zeigen.
> *


ACK!

So., 13.07., 12:00h, Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass?!

Ich bin dabei, gutes Alpentraining 
cya in hell


----------



## Deisterraupe (1. Juli 2003)

Hey!

so schnell???
wow!
ma gucken muss ich mich ja bereilen mit nem helm! *g*
ma gucken was sich machen lässt!

ansonsten bin ich auch dabei!
Cui
Malte


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (1. Juli 2003)

ich glaub, ich muß dabei sein........ schließlich wird man auch nicht mehr jünger...........

so etwas kann man sich einfach nicht entgehen lassen, oder?


Gruss
IGD


----------



## madbull (1. Juli 2003)

Und wenn es das Letzte ist, das ich tu...
Und wenn es meinen letzten Heller kostet...
Und wenn ich zu Fuß gehen muss...


... ich bin dabei!!!!!!!


----------



## Martinbaby (1. Juli 2003)

Hurra, ich bin dabei, das kann ich mir wohl nicht entgehen lassen!

Stellt die Tour mal gleich ins LMB rein, mal schaun, wie viele wir werden...

jippieehhhh


----------



## Gerrit (1. Juli 2003)

Meine Fresse....nette Fodos habt ihr da geschossen....und die Videos....

Besonders sehenswert ist das Video Nr. 6, eben das, was es hier dank Madbull auch zum Selberbasteln als Daumenkino gibt 

@gage_: Sitzen deine Wangen jetzt wieder am richtigen Platz oder musst du dich liften lassen?   Echt krasse Kompression  

Aber am 13.07. .... och nöööööööööö, geht das nicht ein oder zwei WE's später? Oder NOCHMAL??? 

@Pan: Wie sieht es eigentlich in der Woche bei dir aus? Ich mein', abends isses ja lange hell  

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *Stellt die Tour mal gleich ins LMB rein, mal schaun, wie viele wir werden...
> *


Hey, bisher habe ich nur Nachgefragt, ob es sich um den 13.7 handeln soll/wird. Die Idee kam ja von Giant69!


> _Original geschrieben von Giant69 _
> *Wir werden wohl am So.13 wieder hin,ich muss meinen Jungs das unbedingt zeigen.
> Das war das Geilste ,was ich in Deutschland so im Wald gefahren bin*



Mit Sonntag der 13te könnte auch gemeint sein der 13 Juni 2004, das ist der nächste Termin, bei dem der Sonntag auf den 13ten fällt 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (1. Juli 2003)

Ich habe mir mal den 13.7. notiert  

@Pan: werde die Tourenbeschreibung etwas modifiziert (um unbekannte Trails ergänzen  ) ins LMB reinstellen.

Da ich nicht zu den Kaltstartern gehöre: Ich möchte, wenn ich dabei sein sollte, gegen 11:00 Uhr aus Lauenau per Rad starten. Dann könnte man auf dem Rückweg noch den W...trail und die S...abfahrt einbauen (Härtetest halt ...) - ok ich überlegs mir noch 

Sorry wenn es falsch rüberkommen sollte, aber: Wer keinen Helm dabei hat fährt seine eigene Tour, NICHT mit uns !


----------



## Buddy (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> 
> Mit Sonntag der 13te könnte auch gemeint sein der 13 Juni 2004, das ist der nächste Termin, bei dem der Sonntag auf den 13ten fällt
> ...



Wie lange hast Du dafür im Kalender geblättert


----------



## foxi (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Ich habe mir mal den 13.7. notiert *


ditto. 


> gegen 11:00 Uhr aus Lauenau per Rad starten


Wie währ es mit Treffpunkt-Tourstart am Deisterparkplatz Feggendorf ???


----------



## rigger (1. Juli 2003)

Hi Folkx  

Hätte auch wohl Bock ma in den Deister zum Biken zu Fahren, aber ist ein bisschen weit!! Komme aus Schüttorf an der Holl. Grenze, sind so ca.  200 bis 250 km und alleine hab ich eigentlich auch keinen Bock mit dem Auto hinzufahren (Teuer)!! 

Vielleicht könnte man da ja auch mit dem Zug hin!! Wohne direkt an der strecke Amsterdam Hannover, wo könnte man da am besten aussteigen, was meint ihr???


----------



## Hattrick (1. Juli 2003)

@all

Tour am 13.7.03 ist online !

wer möchte bitte eintragen  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=610


----------



## Tracer (1. Juli 2003)

Yo tambien!
Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (1. Juli 2003)

hab jetzt ma die Fotos meiner Feierabendrund ma ins Fotoalbum gestellt!   Einfach ma auf Gallery klicken, dann seht ihr wo ich mich so rumtreibe!


----------



## Buddy (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *@all
> 
> Tour am 13.7.03 ist online !
> ...





> Start: 22:00 Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass



Wird wohl ein Nightride, wa ?


----------



## Th.S16 (2. Juli 2003)

Tach !
Bin ziemlich heiss drauf da mit zu fahren.
Habe die Bilder von der ersten Sause gesehen.
Dass ich da nicht konnte war echt hart.
Dafür werde ich es am 13. so richtig krachen lassen.
Wenn ich es recht überlege bin ich heisser als Fritten-Fett.

See you there !!!!!!


----------



## Deistersause (2. Juli 2003)

Ich komm nich mit, fahre am nächsten Tag in den Urlaub nach Frankreich, an die Ardèche (Kanu und Mountainbiking) und am Tag davor werde ich sicher etwas im Stress sein, außerdem ist mir das Verletzungspotenzial (ohne Helm) etwas zu groß, ich will mir ja schließlich nicht den Urlaub versauen 
Das übernächste Mal komm ich aber sicher wieder mit.
PS: Ich konnte gestern mein Traum(hoffentlich nicht mehr lange nur Traum)bike probe fahren(corratec Rocklight Glacier). Extrem geil für jemanden, der noch niemals mit Scheibenbremsen unterwegs war... der traum dauert hoffentlich nicht mehr lange...


----------



## rigger (4. Juli 2003)

Hab mich auch mal bei eurer Tour angemeldet und muss ma schauen wie ich nu dahinkomme, mit Auto (weiß gar nicht wie viele km das bis dahin sind, schätze mal so 200???, oder mit Zug (Hannover HBF)!!
Hätte nämlich Bock die Gegend da mal zu erkunden, da ich nächstes Jahr vielleicht schon in Ahlem auf die Meisterschule geh. Vielleicht kann ich ja noch ein paar Leute aus meiner Gegend überreden, schaun mer mal!! *ggg*

gruß Nils


----------



## Th.S16 (4. Juli 2003)

Tach !
Ich will ja nicht das Weichei spielen, aber die Wetterprognosen
für das gesamte  nächste Wochenende sind unterirdisch!
Nur Regen angesagt. Wie wäre es mit einer Terminverlegung?
So eine Tour macht doch nur Spass wenn man sie auch komplett
befahren kann, oder nich ?
Bei 300 km Anreise muss schon alles stimmen. Im Regen fahren kann ich auch  zuhause.


Gruss T


----------



## two2one (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Th.S16 _
> *Tach !
> Ich will ja nicht das Weichei spielen, aber die Wetterprognosen
> für das gesamte  nächste Wochenende sind unterirdisch!
> ...



Also, ich traue die Wetterbericht für morgen nicht mal...

Nat


----------



## H/WF-Honk (4. Juli 2003)

Hab mich auch grad eingetragen und bin zu 99% dabei, wenn Ihr mir versprecht auf nen (Wieder-) Einsteiger mit Konditionsdefiziten und Nullsuspension auch immer brav zu warten  

Bis denn dann, freu mich schon drauf n paar von Euch kennenzulernen!!! 

Also ich denke, man kann den Termin ja, falls es dann wirklich übel ausschaut, auch noch kurzfrisitg verschieben, oder?


----------



## Gerrit (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Th.S16 _
> *Tach !
> Im Regen fahren kann ich auch  zuhause.
> 
> ...




....aber die Trails bei dir zu Hause sind bei Regen garantiert nicht halb so glitschig wie im Deister  

greez
gerrit


----------



## Hattrick (5. Juli 2003)

Da bislang kein Tourbericht online ist,  fasse ich mal kurz zusammen:

Tourbericht, 26.6.03, Deistertrailtour

Nachdem sich immerhin die stattliche Anzahl von 14 Bikern auf dem Nienstedter Pass versammelt hatten ging es zur Überraschung die E1 hoch Richtung Nordmannsturm. (Bergrunter ist genau dieser Abschnitt eine berüchtigte Fully-Teststrecke, welche je nach gefahrener Linie alle losen Teile definitiv abmontiert. Im nassen Zustand durch glitschig versetzte Steine mit Vorsicht zu geniessen) Oben angekommen ging es dann ein kurzes Stück weiter auf dem Kammweg. Angelockt durch Bratwurstgeruch aus Richtung Nordmannsturm mußten wir einige Mitfahrer den richtigen Weg weisen. TsTs unglaublich, die Tour war ca 20 min jung... Kurz aber nicht ganz ohne ging es dann den Nordmannsturmtrail abwärts. Die trockenen Wurzelpassagen ließ sich gut ausbalancieren. Schön verlängert durch einen Trail mit Brückenüberfahrt welcher etwas Überwindung kostete, ging es auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite verwurzelt steil bergan. Die Frage war nicht ob, sondern wann das Vorderrad abhob.
Sodann per Forstweg über das Kreuz zum Einstieg in den Frankweg. Aus eigener Erfahrung sollte mann/frau bei den kleinen Pampen, Halfpipes und gaanz viele Wurzeln die Finger am Lenker lassen und den Griff an die Flasche etc. vermeiden. Auch hier tanzten wir locker und ohne Sturz ? durch. Weiter ging es swingenderweise Richtung Bombenkrater. Etwas Überwindung vorausgesetzt ist der Krater per Mädchenlinie selbst mit einem Starrbike fahrbar. (Deistersause: schau mal nach ob der Rahmen wirklich noch ganz ist) Die Hardcorelinie (ich schätze mal min >70 Grad Gefälle) befuhr Gage_  mit Bravour: 6-7 m fast freier Fall, und unten eine Kompression, daß es ihm die Gesichtsteile nach unten zog. Gage: Das bekommt man bestimmt wieder hin. Das ganze wurde unter Einsatz seines noch kurzen Lebens von Rabbit gefilmt. Das Handy mit der bereits eingetippten Notrufnummer steckte ich wieder weg.
Auf dem Folgetrail, wiederum mit einigen Schanzen gespickt, zeigte uns Giant69 seine Flugkünste. PAN verlor seinen HAC welches er natürlich erst am Trailauslauf bemerkte. Nach einer kleinen suchundfindemichaktion ging es weiter per HighSpeed DH zur Bismarckeiche. Dort angekommen warteten wir auf einige Nachzügler welche nochmal Richtung Bombenkrater gefahren sind. Gage_  führte sie dann auf den richtigen Weg. Sodann fuhren wir bergan zur Wöltjebuche um zum Grenzweg abzubiegen. Doch Halt - Zeit für eine Pause befanden wenige, dann immer mehr. Na gut - also rauf zum Annaturm, wo die kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten mit Witz serviert wurden. Hier verabschiedete sich Straik,  wohlwissend daß Highlights folgen sollten. PAN bekam Trail-Infos von zwei Locals zugespielt. Zurück zur Wöltjebuche im HighSpeed Modus folgte der Einstieg zum Grenzweg. Derselbige, vollkommen abgetrocknet, war (was selten genug ist) komplett fahrbar. Ca. 1,5 km Achterbahnfahrt. Wer sich die Abfahrten ungebremst runterstürzt fährt mit dem gewonnenen Schwung fast von allein die gegenüberliegenden Anstiege wieder hoch. Wahnsinn und absolut irre ! Bei der Dicken Marie angekommen warteten wir auf den Fotografen und seine Stuntfrauen/männer. Nachdem sich der Blutdruck reguliert hatte ging es zunächst im kleinen Gang ,später per Schiebestück zum Überraschungstrail (Grabtrail). Auf dem Weg dorthin bemerkte Tracer, daß sein Vorderrad eine fette Acht hatte. Zugezogen hatte er sich den Defekt auf dem Grenzweg als er einen Grenzstein mit dem Vorderrad versetzen wollte. Notdürftig wurde das Rad durch Giant69 gerichtet. Am Einstieg des Trails angekommen mußte ich mich leider wg. einer noch abzuhaltenden Geburtstagsfeier absetzen. Der Grab-Trail hat allerdings, sofern man den Berichten Glauben schenken darf, etwa Grenzweg Kategorie. Nur etwas länger und heftiger, nochimmernichtglaubenkann. Zur allgemeinen Erheiterung ließ es sich PAN nicht nehmen, eine kleine Bergaufschikane auf dem Rückweg zum Pass einzubauen. Strecke ca. 38 km/1050 Hm.

Für mich war es eine der schönsten und abwechslungsreichsten Trailtouren welche der hiesige Wald zu bieten hat, zumal es in der netten Truppe einen Heidenspass gemacht hat. Ein besonderer Dank geht an unseren Trailmaster PAN welcher diese geniale Ausfahrt zusammengestrickt hatte.

Wenn ich was wesentliches vergessen haben sollte: Bitte ergänzen.

Dabei waren:
Stef1, IGD, Tracer, Straik, Madbull, Rabbit, Gage_, Giant69, Thol, Deistersause, Deisterraupe, foxi, PAN, Me

Hattrick/0603/Deistertrailtour

ach ja - ich fahr da gleich nochmal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *ach ja - ich fahr da gleich nochmal hin  *


Das ist jetzt nicht fair  

Kleine Anmerkung zum "Grabtrail", welcher seinen Namen wohl davon trägt, daß es an einer Stelle eine Loch gibt, etwa in der Form eines Grabes, welches ausgehoben wurde um den kleinen Sprunghügel aufzuschütten um gerade dieses "Loch" überspringen zu können. 
Und "heftiger" ist vielleicht nicht der richtige Ausdruck. Er ist teilweise eher noch "spassiger" als der Grenzweg 

Hoffentlich trocknet es die Woche über noch wieder ab, momentan muß es ja auch im Deister wieder fix nass sein 

cya,
Harry


----------



## Pan (5. Juli 2003)

Nun, "The Grave" ist sicherlich nicht gaaanz so tricky wie der Grenzweg (obwohl der es "eigentlich" auch nicht ist - Du mußt Dich halt nur überwinden können steilste Abfahrten ohne zu bremsen ab zu surfen, um genug Schwung für den Gegenanstieg zu haben... )

....aber The Grave ist halt mindestens doppelt so lang und führt über feinsten butterweichen Nadelholz-Waldboden, gespickt mit "ca. 1m-Drops" (die man auch umfahren kann) und eben jene berüchtigte Stelle, an der (vermutlich) BW-Touristen ne Grube ausgehoben haben und davor MT-Biker nen kleinen Hügel geschaufelt haben...

...und daher einer meiner "Favorites" - durchaus schnell zu fahren, aber immer auf der Hut sein!!!


----------



## madbull (7. Juli 2003)

Ich kann zu 99% nicht mit am 13., weil ich arbeiten muss!!!!


----------



## Th.S16 (7. Juli 2003)

Ahoi !
Mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl ! So ging mir das bei der letzten 
Deistersause. Werde einen Trail für dich mit fahren!!

Gruss T.


----------



## Rabbit (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Th.S16 _
> *Ahoi !
> Mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl ! So ging mir das bei der letzten
> Deistersause. Werde einen Trail für dich mit fahren!!
> ...


 Da haut aber einer voll in eine offene Wunde  

Man(n) sieht sich,
Harry


----------



## Gerrit (7. Juli 2003)

Na, mir geht's auch immer so, dass ich gerade an DEM Termin keine Zeit habe.
Aber ich werde Pan   bitten , sich der "keine-zeit-habenden" zu erbarmen und uns an einem weiteren Termin durch die Leckerbissen des Deister zu lotsen.

Noch drei Tage...zwei Klausuren...viel  ... dann SEMESTERFERIEN !!!!!!

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Hattrick (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *...
> Aber ich werde Pan   bitten , sich der "keine-zeit-habenden" zu erbarmen und uns an einem weiteren Termin durch die Leckerbissen des Deister zu lotsen.
> ...
> *



@gerrit: Einen Termin bekommen wir schon hin, ich melde mich nach der Alpentour


----------



## rigger (9. Juli 2003)

tach 
Falls noch jemand einen Helm braucht, ich habe zuhause noch einen rumliegen. Ich bring den Sonntag mal einfach mal mit.


----------



## madbull (11. Juli 2003)

Tja  meine Arbeit kommt diesen Monat SO EXTREM spät, dass ich am Sonntag noch nichts zu tun habe...  
Ich könnte also doch in den Deister mitkommen, wenn...  ja wenn...

... ein Hamburger noch Platz für einen dünnen Biker und sein fast genauso dünnes Pferdchen hätte! 

Hat Olaf sich nun entschieden, Beppo? Und wer fährt sonst noch? 

Wäre echt super, wenn das noch irgendwie klappen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thol (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> 
> Hat Olaf sich nun entschieden,...
> ...



Tja, mein Geist ist willig, doch mein Fleisch ist schwach  

Mein Arzt sagt: mit der Entzündung im Handgelenk - NIX radfahren !!!  ...und beim Selbstversuch heute konnte ich weder richtig schalten gescheit bremsen  

Also definitiv: NIX Deistersause, die Zweite  

... und da ich nicht an Wunderheilung glaube  
wünsche ich allen andere einen genialen, *Endgeil die Zwote,* Sonntag  .

Grüsse und vvvviiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeellllllllllllll Spass
Olaf


----------



## Beppo (11. Juli 2003)

Tach Post,
@Thol: schon´ schiet. Dann auch Dir eine gute Besserung.

@Madbull: Soeben ist ein Platz freigeworden. Frei ab HH

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## madbull (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *
> @Madbull: Soeben ist ein Platz freigeworden. Frei ab HH
> *


         Suuuuuper...  

@Olaf: Gute Besserung! Echt Schei$$e so was...

Bis Sonntag dann alle! Hoffentlich regnet es nicht zu viel, dann ist Sonntag alles versickert und wieder trocken...


----------



## rigger (11. Juli 2003)

hoffentlich sind am Sonntag die 30 und die 2 nich so voll, is ja heute Ferienbeginn!! Ich hoffe das hat sich bis dahin ein wenig gebessert!


----------



## Hattrick (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> Suuuuuper...
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge. Gestern abend ein kurzer Schauer, (hat mich unterwegs erwischt  ) die Trails sind rel. gut befahrbar. Einige Passagen sind im nassen Zustand (E1, Wallmannstrail) sehr "respektvoll" zu fahren. Bis morgen mittag dürfte fast alles abgetrocknet sein, und wir werden Superbikewetter haben (ca 25 Grad)  
Die endgültige Route besprechen wir (PAN, Me) heute nachmittag  

@all: Gute Anreise !


----------



## gage_ (12. Juli 2003)

Wuensche Euch allen viel Spass. Ich werde leider auch nicht dabei sein. Ich muss bis zum Urlaub die verbleibenden Tage noch fuer Arbeit, Packen und eine letzte Bike-Inspektion nutzen.

Meik .. und? Bombenkrater NOW? 

EDIT: Habe mir grade mal die Sequenz angesehen 

Gerrit .. die Schwerkraft zieht schon ganz ordentlich, wenn man ueber die Kante faehrt, und in der Kompression geht dementsprechend einiges 

Ich beneide alle, die sich dem morgen stellen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (12. Juli 2003)

tja, das wars dann... ich bin raus. 
 

hab gestern auf der feierabendrunde ne wurzel übersehen  (die war vorher nicht da!!!!) und nen wenig eleganten abflug hingelegt, so dass ich wegen Schmerzen hauptsächlich in den Handgelenken leider nicht mitkomme... 

Beim nächsten Mal schone ich mich vorher und bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Hoffe also auf eine baldige Neuauflage.
Euch trotzdem viel Spaß, schönes Wetter und trockene Trails!


----------



## madbull (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *...
> Meik .. und? Bombenkrater NOW?
> ...*


Ich habe definitiv vor, es NICHT zu tun! Und zwar, weil ich die Tage danach meine Brötchen verdienen muss und mich leider nicht krankschreiben lassen kann, falls es mich doch zerlegt...
Aber wer weiß? Manchmal entscheidet sich ja sowas dann doch spontan und auf einmal merke ich, dass ich fliiiiiege...


----------



## Rabbit (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> Manchmal entscheidet sich ja sowas dann doch spontan und auf einmal merke ich, dass ich fliiiiiege...     *


Tja, da hast Du leider recht. Manchmal entscheidet sich sowas spontan und ohne Vorankündigung ...
Hätte auch nie gedacht, daß ich ausgerechnet an *dieser* Stelle in den Harburger Bergen einen Abflug mache. Nicht, weil ich diese Stelle nun schon mindestens 20-30 Mal dieses Jahr gefahren bin. Nicht, weil es an dieser Steller bisher noch keinen von uns "geschmissen" hat.
Nein, mir ist bis heute Rätselhaft wie es dazu kommen konnte. Es gibt in dieser Senke weder Wurzeln noch Baumstümpfe die hier oder da aus dem Boden ragen. Man könnte fast behaupten (aus MTBiker-Sicht) diese Stelle wäre es so glatt wie ein Babypopo! 

Was aber zum Geier hat mir das Vorderrad verissen?!
Das wird vermutlich nie geklärt werden können, so what 

BTW: Mittlerweile tut die Schulter ja nicht mehr so weh und die anderen kleinen, bisher kaum wahrgenommen Wehwehchen treten zum Vorschein. Die "riesige" Schürfwunde am Rücken brennt, bei Husten/Niesen ziebt es an den unteren Rippen (wohl auch leicht geprellt) und und und ...

Auch ein schöner Rücken kann entzücken


----------



## Rabbit (12. Juli 2003)

Und hier noch ein Bildchen von der verbogenen Sattelstütze:


----------



## foxi (12. Juli 2003)

Hi all
bin leider raus, werde die Tour also canceln.
Möchte doch lieber dieses WE nochmal gemütlich in Familie verbringen


----------



## deisterbiker (12. Juli 2003)

Wenn Ihr wieder mal nicht wisst, mit wem Ihr biken sollt: Schaut doch mal auf www.deisterbiker.de

CU

Kai


----------



## Pan (13. Juli 2003)

...völlig fertig aber glücksstrahlend und irgendwie dem Alltag entrückt.

Tolle Typen (18 an der Zahl!), traumhaftes Bike-Wetter und (ja doch,ich glaub man kanns so nennen) geniale Trails!!! 

Freut' euch schon mal auf die Fotos - der ein oder andere hat ja fleißig geknipst und setzt die ja wohl auch hoffentlich hier rein...

...ansonsten:

Frage der Tour: "Wie, verdammt, findet man solche Trails"

Danke fürs Kompliment!  

So, ich geh jetzt meinen Flüssigkeitshaushalt ausgleichen...


----------



## Hattrick (13. Juli 2003)

Danke PAN für die Trailzusammenstellung der obersten Kategorie  bei idealem Bikewetter.

Einige Highlights:

E1 rauf  
Nordmannstrail
Frankweg  
Bombenkrater  
Swingline  
Pause am Annaturm  
Grenzweg  
Schiebepassage  
Grabtrail  
anschließender Uphill  
Überraschungstrail ...
High Speed Abfahrt zu Pass

ca 34-36 km und >1035 - 1200 Hm

Stürze wurden gekonnt abgerollt, daher nur wenige Schrammen.. 
Defekte: 2 Platten (Me, Giant69), noch was ?


----------



## rigger (13. Juli 2003)

Geil!!!!! ----> Wetter

Geil!!!!! ----> Trails

Geil!!!!! ----> Leute

kann Pan nur zustimmen absolut SUPER Tag heute, da haben sich die 180 km Anreise wirklich gelohnt!!!     

Konnte bis auf Drei Stellen alles fahren (auch den Bombenkrater) , auch die Uphills wo ich das Tempo der anderen gut mitgehen konnte, womit ich garnicht gerechnet hatte!   

Dann an ein paar "Markanten" (ihr werdet sehen *gg*) Stellen noch Fotos geschossen. Und bin nur Zweimal mit dem Vorderrad weggerutscht.

Mein Hardtail   hat diesen Härtetest mit Bravour bestanden, kein Knacken oder sonst was!!   

Greetz
Nils


----------



## Martinbaby (13. Juli 2003)

SO Jungs und Mädels, hier die ersten 8wenn auch leider etwas unscharfen) Fotos. War wirklich ne gaile Runde auch wenn ich viel absteigen mußte - aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden ...  


http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?ppuser=12012 

Leider habe ich die Pics hier nich rein kopiert bekommen (nur ganz klein...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinbaby (13. Juli 2003)

ups, so gail ???


----------



## Rabbit (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *... und (ja doch,ich glaub man kanns so nennen) geniale Trails!!! *


Und ich konnte nicht dabei sein 

Egal, ich sage nur Fimberpass!  

Bis denn,
Harry


----------



## Pan (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *...auch wenn ich viel absteigen mußte - aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden ...
> *



...dafür hast Du zumindest Deinen Hm-High-Score um um 450 nach oben geschraubt!


----------



## Pan (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rigger _
> *...auch die Uphills wo ich das Tempo der anderen gut mitgehen konnte, womit ich garnicht gerechnet hatte!
> *




...ich sach doch: Wir nehmen Rücksicht!! 

Spaß beiseite: bravouröse Leistung! Freu mich schon auf Deine Fotos!!


----------



## Martinbaby (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> ...dafür hast Du zumindest Deinen Hm-High-Score um um 450 nach oben geschraubt!  *



ja, schiebender weise !


----------



## madbull (14. Juli 2003)

Einfach nur genial. Das Beste, was ich in meinem Jahr als Mountain Biker bisher gefahren bin. Jederzeit wieder, koste es, was es wolle.

Meine Bilder gibt es hier.


----------



## Beppo (14. Juli 2003)

Moin Moin,

Super Sache:

- Nordmannstrail
- Frankweg
- Bombenkrater
- Swingline
- Genzweg
- Grabtrail
- no name surprise Trail
- 1,5liter Adrenalin
- 48Std Dauergrinsen  

*D A N K E * 

Gruß, 
Beppo


----------



## Buddy (14. Juli 2003)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen, es war hart aber hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht  Besonders angetan hatte es mir der Grenzweg 

Außerdem sind mir nun zwei Sachen klar geworden:

- Es wird definitiv ein Fully 
- die doch sehr gestreckte Sitzposition geht nach so einer Fahrt doch mächtig auf den Rücken --> Neuer Vorbau muss her, wird wohl ein Syntace VRO System...

Alles in allem freu ich mich schon sehr auf die nächste Deister-Tour 

Gruß, Rick


----------



## Kaiowana (14. Juli 2003)

Moin moin werte Mitstreiter,
ein bißchen was zu lesen und paar Bilder konnte ich ja nun schon begutachten und mußte dabei feststellen, dass Ihr ne Menge Spaß hattet. Ich konnte leider nicht dabei sein, da meine werdene Schwiedermutter Geburtstag hatte.
Naja, was soll's, das nächste mal bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *Moin Moin,
> 
> Super Sache:
> ...



da wurmt es einen doch im Bauch nicht dabei gewesen zu sein, autsch das tut weh - das  nächste mal bestimmt wieder mit mir


----------



## Hattrick (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> Hattrick/0603/Deistertrailtour
> *



Meine ersten Bilder von obriger Tour. Wer die originalen Dateien haben möchte (bitte um PM) sollte bei einer Auflösung von ca 9-11 Mio Pixel/Bild schon mal Platz machen  Weitere Bilder folgen in Kürze.

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?ppuser=477


----------



## rigger (15. Juli 2003)

was ich noch sagen wollte, bin kaum das ich 1 km auffer autobahn war, natürlich wie nicht anders zu erwarten, gleich in 5 km Stau geraten !!!   Und ich glaub mein Reifen hat mir die Schinderei vorgestern übel genommen, hatte heute nämlich meinen ersten Platten (schräg von nem Stein gerutscht)

Ach ja die Fotos müsste ich morgen kriegen *freu*

greetz
Nils


----------



## Holzfeller (15. Juli 2003)

Bin echt noch geschockt das da soviel unbekanntes bei war.
Hoffe nächstes mal wieder die Berge hoch zu kommen und nicht zu schieben. Aber ich sag ja, runter läuft es echt gut.
Die Foto`s von euch sind spitze war ne nette Runde. Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste mal , wenn ich wieder mit darf.

Lang lebe der Deister.


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2003)

Hi hab hier mal meine Fotos der Deistertour abgelegt!

Viel Spass beim schauen! 

greetz
Nils


----------



## Raana (16. Juli 2003)

..wenn mann das alles so liest, kommem mir echt die Tränen...
Zwei Termine gab es schon und jedes mal konnte ich nicht
dabei sein!

Ok, der einzige Trost der mir bleibt, ich war beim letzten Termin 
auch Radfahren und so eine Alpenüberquerung hat ja auch  seinen Reiz.
Dazu wirklich Traumhafte bedingungen, Sonne satt, keinen Regen keinen Platten und das mit fünf Personen bei 525 Km. und 13.00 Hm. 
OK, ein defekt von 5 Min. hatten wir (Schaltauge tauschen).

Wie sieht es denn aus mit einem weiteren Termin?
Läuft die Planung schon?

Gruß Raana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Raana _
> *..wenn mann das alles so liest, kommem mir echt die Tränen...
> Zwei Termine gab es schon und jedes mal konnte ich nicht
> dabei sein!
> ...



Machen wir - nach unserer Alpentour  Mitte August, wenn ich dann schon aufs Rad raufkomme  . Ich werde eine Mail rundschicken.


----------



## Pan (16. Juli 2003)

Goile Pics!!

Muß leider gleich zum Vorbereitungstrainig unseres diesjährigen Alpen-Aufenthalts...

...melde mich in 10-12 Tagen ausführlicher!!!  


CYA


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2003)

@Pan/Hattrick tut das, hoffentlich macht ihr auch viele schöne Fotos!!  

Wer war jetzt eigentlich alles hier aus dem Forum da, es haben sich ja nur 13 angemeldet und 18 waren wir?  Pan, Hattrick, Buddy, Martinbaby, Madbull, Stef1, ...????

greetz
Nils


----------



## madbull (16. Juli 2003)

Hier mal für alle, die gerne Namen zu den Bikes hätten:

1. Pan (Strike1)
2. Hattrick (Fuel)
3. Martinbaby (Rotwild)
4. Buddy (Cube hardtail)
5. Beppo (Univega)
6. STEF1 (Jekyll)
7. madbull (Bonbonblaues Cube-Fully)
8. IGD (Strike2)
9. Tracer (ja was wohl...?  )
10. rigger (Stevens Hardtail)
11. giant 69 (hmm...?   )
12. holzfeller (Specialized Big Hit)
13. Thorsten (Bergedorf, Votec Tox 24'')
14. Stefan (Bergedorf, Votec)
15. Nils (Bergedorf, Nicolai)
16. Der mit dem roten Specialized Hardtail
17. Der mit der Manitou-Doppelbrücke (Specialized?)
18. Spacerider (gelb-silbernes Scott)

Ohne Gewähr...


----------



## Martinbaby (16. Juli 2003)

sehr schön!

Und jetzt bitte nochmal die Vornamen dazu - wer bekommt noch alle zusammen?


----------



## Holzfeller (22. Juli 2003)

Also,  Jan : Giant69
Burkioppelbrücke
Lutz: Stumpjumper
und ich Karsten Big Hit.

Soviel zur Enttarnung.


----------



## harryhallers (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> ACK!
> 
> ...



Hallo,


habe gerade erst den Thread entdeckt.

Habt ihr schon einen neuen Termin geplannt?

Habe interesse mitzukommen.


MFG Olaf.


----------



## rigger (20. Juni 2004)

Leute wie siehts aus dieses jahr was ähnliches schon geplant!???? 

Wenn ja ich wär dabei!


----------



## Würfel (20. Juni 2004)

Hey hört sich gut an. Warum war ich bloß letztes Jahr nicht dabei? Achja, da hatte ich noch gar kein MTB 

WIe wärs mit dem 10. Juli? 

*heul* die Gallerie geht zur Zeit ja gar nicht


----------



## foxi (21. Juni 2004)

Termin passt gut evt. rollen die BigSix an / Rabbit, Pan, Hattrick, Thol und gage_ wat is habt ihr Zeit ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (21. Juni 2004)

Wäre vermutlich auch wieder mit dabei!


----------



## Hattrick (21. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Termin passt gut evt. rollen die BigSix an / Rabbit, Pan, Hattrick, Thol und gage_ wat is habt ihr Zeit ???



Schade, geht leider nicht. Am 10.7. bin ich hier unterwegs  
http://www.portugal-last-minute-reisen.de/images/karten/PT.gif


----------



## rigger (21. Juni 2004)

also ich wär eher für den 11. , dann is Sonntag und ich hab auch Zeit!!


----------



## Würfel (21. Juni 2004)

11. wäre bei mir auch ok


----------



## mischuwi (24. Juni 2004)

Hola!

Was geht an diesem WE? Wäre mal wieder mit Bike in Hannover und zu jeder Schandtat bereit! Wie wäre es beispilsweise mit einer 'kleinen' Deisterrunde  >1000hm?  

Da ich ja aus terminlichen/organisatorischen Gründen nicht in Clausthal dabei sein kann gehen mir somit 1350hm verloren, die irgendwie wieder ausgeglichen werden müssen!


----------



## 1Tintin (24. Juni 2004)

Jo, dat ist super!

Also 11.07 wäre ich dann auch dabei!

11:00 Uhr so ist auch gut 

Wo wird man sich treffen? Kreuzbuche??

Kai 96 bitte die Bahnfahrt einkalkulieren, sonst wird für dich wieder hektisch  


bis denne


----------



## Würfel (24. Juni 2004)

ich bin dann für 11:35 Kreuzbuche! Die Züge fahren nur jede Stunde, ich bin da leider ziemlich abhängig.


----------



## 1Tintin (25. Juni 2004)

...oder schon um 10:35, wenn es euch nicht zu früh ist an der Kreuzbuche!

hoffentlich bessert sich das Wetter bald mal!


----------



## Würfel (25. Juni 2004)

Hey hey locker bleiben, du hast ja mit die längste Anfahrt, schläfst du nicht gerne aus am Wochenende?  Ich finde 11:35 reicht, wir haben ja Sommer und es wird nicht schon um 16 Uhr dunkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (25. Juni 2004)

Jo Jo schlafe ich auch gern aus,
aber das erklär(bär) doch mal meiner Tochter(2)!  

Die sacht schon um 7:00 aufsteeeehhhhn!   

Aber 11:30 ist schon okee!!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. Juni 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey hey locker bleiben, du hast ja mit die längste Anfahrt, schläfst du nicht gerne aus am Wochenende?  Ich finde 11:35 reicht, wir haben ja Sommer und es wird nicht schon um 16 Uhr dunkel



Mein Kalender sagt bislang auch, dass ich dabei bin.   Würde dann auch mitter Bahn kommen...

Grüße


----------



## 1Tintin (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,
muss den Termin für Sonntag 11:35 Uhr absagen.

Habe mir durch einen Zeckenbiss Borrellen eingefangen und die müssen jetz
20 Tage mit Hammerantibiotika gekillt werden.

(hatte schon mal kurz berichtet im Forum Zecken im Deister)

Falle somit die nächsten 4 Wochen aus und mein niegelnagelneues Bike
wird nicht geritten!

Bin supersauer auf diese Zecken!!!  

Wünsche euch aber viel spass!!!


----------



## nippelspanner (2. Juli 2004)

@Tintin: Mein Beileid! Borelliose ist doch das, wo rund um den Zeckenbiss so ein roter Hof entsteht, oder? Und was passiert dann? Fieber? Schüttelfrost?

Glückwunsch zum Spezi! Welches hast Du dir denn geholt? Das Cube musste dann wohl in die Presse?!


----------



## Würfel (2. Juli 2004)

Tintin, das ist ja ganz bitter. Jetzt machen uns die scheiß Viecher auch schon hier in unseren nördlichen Breitengeraden zu schaffen  Gute Besserung.

P.S. habe einen neuen Nickname. Ihr werden sagen "der ist ja noch bescheuerter als der andere", mag sein, aber bei dem anderen mußte ich mir immer Sprüche anhören wie "Ich nenn mich doch auch nicht VfL-Hennrik" und so. Würfel übrigens weil Cube und so weiter...


----------



## harryhallers (2. Juli 2004)

1Tintin schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir durch einen Zeckenbiss Borrellen eingefangen und die müssen jetz
> 20 Tage mit Hammerantibiotika gekillt werden.


Ach Du *******,

gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir.
Wo hast du denn die Zecke aufgetrieben?
Find ich ja krass, das es die jetzt auch schon in Raum Hannover gibt.


LG Bang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2004)

Leute wie schauts denn jetzt am 11. mit ner Runde im Deister aus?


----------



## 1Tintin (2. Juli 2004)

Jo is bitter,

eingefangen hab ich sie mir wohl im Deister!

Die Zecken stellen dieses Jahr allgemein ein großes problem dar und es sind auch schon sehr viele Menschen dran erkrankt.
Meist Sportler in den Wäldern nicht unbedingt die Waldarbeiter!
Das Wetter ist für die Zecken ideal (Feucht und milde).

Zum Ablauf
-20 Mai die Zecke entdeckt und entfernt
-dann war da nur ein roter Fleck
-Anfang Juni wurde dannn eine Blutprobe getestet = negativ
-Roter Fleck mit Salbe behandelt war dann auch nach einer Woche fast Weg.
-letztes Wochenende entdeckte dann einen grossen Roten Ring (Wanderröte)um díe Bissstelle und ein weiterer Fleck auf dem Rücken.
- Montag zu Doc - Blutprobe = positiv

Somit steht das neue Spezialized Enduro Comp in der Garage "Heul"
Viiieeerrr Wochen lang, kein Biken!

Ja, das alte "neue" Cube bin ich bei ebay losgeworden.


Also Leute passt bitte auf in den Wäldern, sucht euch nach Zecken ab und achtet drauf.
Autan würde schon zur Vorbeugung helfen, aber nach 2 Stunden erneut einsprühen.

machts jut.


----------



## nippelspanner (2. Juli 2004)

@Ex-Kai96: Vermutlich "Würfel" wie Würfelhusten!


----------



## harryhallers (2. Juli 2004)

1Tintin schrieb:
			
		

> Jo is bitter,
> 
> eingefangen hab ich sie mir wohl im Deister!



Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall alles gute.
Ich hatte bisher eine aus dem Benther Berg. Habe an der Bissstelle immer noch einen kleinen braunen Fleck und beobachte immer ob da sich noch was tut.
Ich war auch der Meinung das ich von den Biss erstmal Krank geworden bin.

LG Bang.


----------



## Straik (11. Januar 2013)

Wir haben ja kürzlich diese nette Rundfahrt durch den Deister gemacht.

Hat Spaß gemacht. Und weils so schön war und ich jetzt wieder ein MTB habe (noch ganz sauber), würde ich das Ganze gerne wiederholen.

Jemand Interesse?

LG
Straik


----------



## chris2305 (11. Januar 2013)

Guck doch mal bei biken im deister


----------



## neddie (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche Biker/innen die es leid sind immer alleine zu Biken, oder sich nicht an einen Verein binden wollen.

Ich  Bike gern im kleinen und großen Deister. Je nach Lust und Laune bis zu  35Km.
Ich fahre aber keine Gewaltrennen mehr mit 39 Jahren, wo es zu Steil wird, wird auch mal geschoben, bin ja keine 20 mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also,  wenn Du oder Ihr Lust habt mal locker Mitzufahren und vielleicht  auch so neue  Kontakte u Freundschaften sucht, dann meldet Euch doch  mal. Ich würde  mich freuen.

Allerdings, Leute die mit aber mit ihrem Bike,Parts, oder Fitness angeben wollen, die sollten bei ihrem Verein bleiben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auch können sich Leute melden die mit Mountainbiken anfangen wollen.

Ich fange nächste Woche wieder langsam mit Biken an und wollte erstmal ab in den kleinen Deister.

Oder schaut bei mir auf facebook rein: http://www.facebook.com/groups/243849025753140/


----------

